# [gelöst] disk full -> abgebrochenes emerge - was jetzt?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe mir da ein Problem "gebaut":

Beim emerge von openoffice lief meine Platte voll und der Vorgang brach ab. Da ich das über Nacht laufen ließ, bin ich jetzt unsicher, wie  ich richtig reagiere:

- kann ichden Rechner einfach herunterfahren?

- Wie kann ich die "Dateileichen" aus dem abgebrochenen emerge entfernen? Ist --clean oder depclean oder etwas anderes jetzt der richtige Befehl?

- wie kann ich Platz machen ohne etwas falsches zu löschen? Kann ich den Inhalt von /tmp einfach entfernen?

Jeder Tip ist willkommen...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Nov 26, 2007 8:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## revilootneg

Hey uhai,

du kannst deinen Rechner einfach runterfahren, solltest aber vorher ein bischen Platz schaffen:

rm /var/tmp/portage/* -R loescht dir neben dem abgebrochenen OpenOffice emerge-Vorgang noch alle anderen Dateileichen von abgebrochenen emerges.

--depclean ist dazu geeignet Pakete zu emergen, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden (keine Abhaengigkeit von irgendeinem anderem Paket mehr sind).

Und wenn du OpenOffice doch noch mal wieder emergen willst: Du brauchst etwa 5-7GB platz (sagt dir emerge zu Beginn. Wenn du eine Partition mit so viel freiem Platz hast, setze einfach PORTAGE_TMPDIR="<der mountpoint>" in der /etc/make.conf und OpenOffice wird auf der Partition kompiliert. Du solltest PORTAGE_TMPDIR anschliessend wieder kommentieren.

greets

revilootneg

----------

## franzf

Das effektivste wird sein:

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

Dann kannst du schaun wie viel noch in /tmp rumliegt. Da kannst du ohne Gefahr als normaler User ein

```
rm -rf /tmp/*
```

. Wird aber nicht soviel bringen wie die Distfiles zu löschen...

Beides hilft dir nur wenn du keine separaten Partitionen für /tmp und /var hast!

Dann schau dir /var/log/emerge.log an, wann openoffice zum emergen gestartet hat und wann es abgebrochen hat.

Wenn das schon recht fortgeschritten war kannst du den emerge wieder aufnehmen mit

```
ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-<deine_version>.ebuild compile   # fertig kompilieren

ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-<deine_version>.ebuild install   # nach DESTDIR installieren

ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-<deine_version>.ebuild qmerge    # ins System installieren

ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-<deine_version>.ebuild clean     # Die Sourcen samt Objectcode &Co aus /var/tmp/portage/... löschen
```

und (falls noch eine alte Version auf der Platte liegt)

```
emerge -Ca =openoffice-<alte_version>
```

mit 

```
df -h
```

 kannst du dir die Erfolge deiner Löschorgien anschauen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Necoro

außerdem würde ich dir raten openoffice-bin zu benutzen  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> außerdem würde ich dir raten openoffice-bin zu benutzen 

 

Aus welchem Grund?

----------

## Necoro

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   außerdem würde ich dir raten openoffice-bin zu benutzen  
> 
> Aus welchem Grund?

 

Sollte platzsparender sein (wenn ich mich recht erinnere brauchte das kompilieren schon  mal einige GB) - und vor allem schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## hitachi

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das effektivste wird sein:
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> ```
> ...

 

Dann muss die OOffice Datei aber noch mal runter geladen werden. Sollte man erst machen wenn alles funktioniert oder man extreme Platzprobleme hat.

----------

## musv

Das Löschen aller Distfiles ist nicht unbedingt gerade die intelligenteste Variante:

Wie man's besser macht: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Löschen_alter_Distfiles (Achtung Link funktioniert im Gentoo-Forum aufgrund von Umlauten nicht korrekt)

Zur Not kann man auch einfach alle Dateien löschen, die älter als z.B. 30 Tage sind:

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles

find . -mtime +30 -exec rm {} \;

```

----------

## a.forlorn

Oder einfach: 

```
eclean
```

----------

## c_m

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Oder einfach: 
> 
> ```
> eclean
> ```
> ...

 

was wiederum dem Wiki Link entspricht  :Wink: 

----------

